

Set of 5 non-trasitive dice shows some remarkable properties (video) - ColinWright
http://www.mathsgear.co.uk/

======
ertdfgcb
If you want to know how they work, here is the website.
<http://singingbanana.com/dice/article.htm>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It is currently down for me. However wikipedia does a great work explaining it
as well: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice>

------
slmbrhrt
Reminds me of Simon Tatham's Catan dice:
<http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/dice/>

------
teaspoon
Stephen Lavelle's _Platonic Archetypes of Dice_ is a Pokemon-style Flash game
based on this Rock-Paper-Scissors-like quality of differently distributed
dice.

[http://www.increpare.com/2009/11/platonic-archetypes-of-
dice...](http://www.increpare.com/2009/11/platonic-archetypes-of-dice/)

------
TwoBit
what happens if five people play at once, each with a different color?

~~~
ertdfgcb
No one wins on average?

------
zdw
Anyone know of a hackable program that will simulate dice rolls that allows
for arbitrary sides?

I'm working on a set of dice for rolling passwords, and wanted to simulate it
in software - while this is trivial to do if it's already been done I'd like
to avoid the effort.

~~~
vessenes
In python you would use random.choice and fill it with your desired faces,
e.g. for one of the dice in the awesome video: random.choice([3,3,3,3,3,6])

------
i_cannot_hack
I recognized these guys from somewhere - and then I remembered that they are
the same people that lecture on the Youtube channel Numberphile.

Great channel! Check it out: <http://www.youtube.com/numberphile>

------
dexy
Why is it important to call the green die 'olive'? Both 'olive' and 'green'
have 5 characters... I suppose it's because you can spell out MR. BOY with the
dice in winning order if you use olive :)

~~~
bodski
If you watch the video further, James explains that there is in fact a second
'chain' of victory, which is memorised using the colours in alphabetical
order.

~~~
dexy
Ah, totally missed that when I watched the first time. Thanks!

------
bediger
Does some way exist to get these in the USA?

~~~
redthrowaway
I just ordered them shipped to Canada, so I'm guessing yes.

